# Refitting from Slant-Angle to Straight Load



## CHEEKYGAL (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi there, we have a three horse slant (angle)load float which we are considering changing to a straight walk on type. We have had it from new but find with the occasional nervous horse its difficult to make them move over enough to have the dividers placed alongst side them etc. One of our boys loads on and off fine,he just wont move up that last couple of inches needed to get him into the very corner and he will then back off as soon as realises the human is backing out also..... There is only a very small space for the handler alongside the horse also.Groundwork is fine and he understands the move over commande,he is just nervous about being moved over and the dividers restraining him.By converting to a two horse straight load,this float will have extra wide bays which hopefully will help.

We have put him on and off a straight load with no probs but couldnt get the back done up as it was a neighbours float and a bit too short for our big guy. My question is this - apart from removable and adjustable chest bars and padding etc,what other little things make it oh so much easier to have. Would like to ensure we get it right the first time,like having the hay bag hooks at the right level etc etc. We will have breaching doors fitted behind for safety and the float is totally enclosed once done up.Has windows and pop ups and vents but the back is totally closed.

Just wanted some ideas on what there is out there to make it more easier on the horse and the handler. Thanks people.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When you say you find it difficult to get the horse into the corner, have you already tied him? I have had horses not wanting to move up into position to close the divider, but they are already tied, so I just push them over with the divider & close it, they move up. A broke horse moves away from pressure. I have 3 horse slant, other than removing all the dividers, & just tying them in without using the dividers is the only option I can think of. Maybe post some pictures of your trailer so we can get an idea of what you are dealing with.


----------

